# Moo Cup



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fishing was not great and a simple 34 inch cat won the cup. Yea I had an inkling that perhaps the bigger cats where in the shallows after a nice 20 inch cat hit in 8 feet of water. Followed up with a live bait that hooked up a winning cat in the last hour. Weather never got real nice and winds where cold and chilling. Still a good time was had by all four bosts.. 
Doug held the lead with 30 inch fattie till Fritz got a 31 inch.. but in the end I lucked into a winning fish.. 

Sunset was awsome too. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish. Great work.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry i now i am probably sounding like a lame ass but is that salt water or fresh water that you are fishing in


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fresh


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

ok...thats what i thought


----------

